# Can I Fax with A DSL Line ?



## fordy

............I have a HP Officejet J4540 , 4 in 1 Fax, Copy , Scan , etc . ! I've never tried to send a fax over the DSL line but Now i'm wondering why it can't be done ? , thanks , fordy


----------



## wannabechef

Yes it can be used for fax. You will just have to filter it.


----------



## arabian knight

wannabechef said:


> Yes it can be used for fax. You will just have to filter it.


Yes as that is how DSL and telephone works over the same lines, I have a filter right at the incoming box fro the outside line.
And of course that way the Fax will use the "phone" side. LOL
It sure it a neat technology not only getting fast DSL Internet speeds now but also cable tv over those same lines. And some to move into fiber this summer. Cool.
Like 5 bucks or so for this.


----------



## Nevada

fordy said:


> ............I have a HP Officejet J4540 , 4 in 1 Fax, Copy , Scan , etc . ! I've never tried to send a fax over the DSL line but Now i'm wondering why it can't be done ? , thanks , fordy


As long as there's phone service associated with the line. They do sell "dry loop" DSL service, which is DSL service with no phone service. That's what I have right now.

I receive faxes with an eFax account, but I can't send with it. What I do is convert the fax document to a pdf file and send with this service.

http://www.gotfreefax.com/

If it's no more than 3 pages it's free, and up to 10 pages is only 98 cents.


----------



## wannabechef

arabian knight said:


> Yes as that is how DSL and telephone works over the same lines, I have a filter right at the incoming box fro the outside line.
> And of course that way the Fax will use the "phone" side. LOL
> It sure it a neat technology not only getting fast DSL Internet speeds now but also cable tv over those same lines. And some to move into fiber this summer. Cool.
> Like 5 bucks or so for this.


When the connection and equipment was purchased it should have came with a few filters...


----------



## wannabechef

Nevada said:


> As long as there's phone service associated with the line. They do sell "dry loop" DSL service, which is DSL service with no phone service. That's what I have right now.
> 
> I receive faxes with an eFax account, but I can't send with it. What I do is convert the fax document to a pdf file and send with this service.
> 
> http://www.gotfreefax.com/
> 
> If it's no more than 3 pages it's free, and up to 10 pages is only 98 cents.


Around here the "dry loop" is called green streak (naked dsl)...but it still has a dial tone...costs $.10 per minute out and zero in.


----------



## danielsumner

I don't have a land line. Internet is a cable modem. I use a magicjack. I fax though the magicjack all the time.


----------



## fordy

................I tried accessing the 'Fax Function' of the printer and nothing indicating that ability can be activitated from "Printers and Other Devices" in Win 7 ! So , I'm left wondering IF a Driver program is missing . , fordy


----------



## danielsumner

Do you just need to send an occasional fax or sending regularly? If just every now and then, use faxzero.com it's free. It will put an ad on the cover page, but who cares. If you don't want the ad you can send for $1.99 and use paypal. You save your document on your pc, attach it and send. You will get an email, then you click on link that sends the document.

Daniel


----------



## wannabechef

fordy said:


> ................I tried accessing the 'Fax Function' of the printer and nothing indicating that ability can be activitated from "Printers and Other Devices" in Win 7 ! So , I'm left wondering IF a Driver program is missing . , fordy


If its a Win7 computer I am willing to bet it does not have a modem.


----------



## arabian knight

I would also as Modem are long gone. They have been gone so long I forgot all about asking that question I though it was a 4 in one printer or something like that, not trying to use the computers modem to fax out.


----------



## farmrbrown

fordy said:


> ............I have a HP Officejet J4540 , 4 in 1 Fax, Copy , Scan , etc . ! I've never tried to send a fax over the DSL line but Now i'm wondering why it can't be done ? , thanks , fordy


I've got a J6480 and use it on my DSL line.



fordy said:


> ................I tried accessing the 'Fax Function' of the printer and nothing indicating that ability can be activitated from "Printers and Other Devices" in Win 7 ! So , I'm left wondering IF a
> 
> *Driver program is missing* . , fordy


I believe that's your problem. Did you get a CD with it that has the driver programs and load it?


----------



## Nathan22

Guys, I"m a newbie here. I have an intention to set up fax service in my new office. How to do that? Can someone help me here?


----------



## Nevada

Nathan22 said:


> Guys, I"m a newbie here. I have an intention to set up fax service in my new office. How to do that? Can someone help me here?


If you don't want to use a web-based fax service and want to use a traditional fax machine with a land line, you're best option is to get a google voice account (free with a gmail account) and an Obihai device like the OBi200. You can find those at eBay for under $50. That device, along with a google voice account, will give you something very much like a landline that I'm given to believe works well with an ordinary analog fax machine for both sending and receiving faxes.

Since there is no charge to make or receive calls with google voice, your only cost will be the upfront cost of a fax machine and Obihai device.


----------



## Chris in Mich

Will you be doing photographic film processing also? Just kidding; Nevada has proper solution above.


----------



## Nathan22

Thanks both of you. But I have been looking for something which is for free. I"m not interested in paying for a month or yearly fees.


----------



## Nevada

Nathan22 said:


> Thanks both of you. But I have been looking for something which is for free. I"m not interested in paying for a month or yearly fees.


Phone service from Google Voice is free. No connection charges, no long distance charges. All you need is Internet service & an Obihai device and you have a free landline.


----------



## Nathan22

Nevada said:


> Phone service from Google Voice is free. No connection charges, no long distance charges. All you need is Internet service & an Obihai device and you have a free landline.


Thanks a lot for your reply. How reliable it is?


----------



## Nevada

Nathan22 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. How reliable it is?


It's been my primary phone service for 10 years.


----------



## Nathan22

Nevada said:


> It's been my primary phone service for 10 years.


I need another help from you guy. I have heard about cocofax a while ago. One of my friends was talking about it. By using cocofax I can easily send/receive free faxes and finally check it out here. Cocofax looks like a good one. What is your recommendation?


----------



## Nevada

Nathan22 said:


> I need another help from you guy. I have heard about cocofax a while ago. One of my friends was talking about it. By using cocofax I can easily send/receive free faxes and finally check it out here. Cocofax looks like a good one. What is your recommendation?


I'm sure it works fine. If it meets your needs and the pricing schedule is acceptable, then go for it.


----------



## weaselfire

Chris in Mich said:


> Will you be doing photographic film processing also? Just kidding; Nevada has proper solution above.


Actually, I do. But I haven't received a fax in more than a decade. 

Jeff


----------



## Ashraf44

Nowadays less number of people using fax service. But I see still only a few companies are using fax. Anyways, for the new users if want to try fax then I will recommend you to try googlefaxfree guide website. This will ensure you how to send and receive effective fax to others via web fax google https://googlefaxfree.com/ Thank you!


----------

